# Not to be an A-hole...



## Sam I am (Jan 16, 2011)

...but does anyone else think this site is really, really going (perhaps already gone) down hill? The classifieds are the only forum getting regular traffic. Maybe I'm missing something. Kind of a joke.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Most hunting and fishing sites ebb and flow up and down. Hot issues drive some more than others as do the type of users and interests. I use to visit 5-6 other waterfowl and fishing sites but seldom do anymore. Simply not a lot of new things to gather and reading about X call being better than Y or one shotgun vs another really is not of interest.

Hope that helps, and keep in mind that we really do not have as many hot button issues driving traffic either for people to vent and comment on and for political debate there are a ton of forums catering to that.

Site still remains a good source for info when needed, seems that anytime someone is in need of good advice they do get it!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Depending on the time of the year, all sites ebb and flow, like Ron stated. Great sit though...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I also check other sites and find that 95% isn't worth reading. There is a lot of asinine juvenile behavior out there.


----------



## Sam I am (Jan 16, 2011)

Those are fair points.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

You are welcome to post here. Instead of posting it on an other site post it here.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Guess I have been here for about 10 years now and have seen the high and low's of traffic. I still find great resources here and information and would welcome any ideas that you may have to generate more traffic.

What are your ideas to increase the substance and traffic here Sam?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Get the baitpile going again oke:


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I kind of like the less traffic nodak. Seems like a lot of the super awesome hoe staffers are now posting on huntaddictions instead. :rollin:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

fishing buddy


----------



## Sam I am (Jan 16, 2011)

regarding what can be done to improve post activity, it's a culture thing mostly I think. When I first started lurking here, before I registered there were lots of picture threads and lots of people eager to participate. But then folks started being critical of pics...too much blood, not holding the fish correctly...blah blah blah...not that it's not important, but start a new thread offering guidance on how to do it properly vice ripping some guy right after they post up their picture. Everything seems to get turned into a pissing contest of some sort...even in the classifieds there are guys who troll ads and just generally behave in a poor manner.

The non resident, resident thing is a ridiculous. Every year at least three times a year, the NRvsR hate crime ticks up. People posting misinformation...what's that about?

I don't mean to be a seagull: fly in, make noise, **** on everything and then fly away, but when months pass between posts in a lot of sub forums, it's probably a "negative vibe" indicator.

I know, I know...I'm being negative. I still show up here a lot, but I don't participate much anymore. Perhaps there's a lot of guys like me out there.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Fishing Buddy............ At least 1/2 the posts are like middle schools kids on Facebook

However generally if you ask a serious question there are some real good info to be had. If the thread doesn't get highjacked.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

zogman said:


> Fishing Buddy............ At least 1/2 the posts are like middle schools kids on Facebook
> 
> However generally if you ask a serious question there are some real good info to be had. If the thread doesn't get highjacked.


so you keep coming back why? oh ya because there is more than three posts a week you were wining about face book the other day t


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Sam I am said:


> regarding what can be done to improve post activity, it's a culture thing mostly I think. When I first started lurking here, before I registered there were lots of picture threads and lots of people eager to participate. But then folks started being critical of pics...too much blood, not holding the fish correctly...blah blah blah...not that it's not important, but start a new thread offering guidance on how to do it properly vice ripping some guy right after they post up their picture. Everything seems to get turned into a pissing contest of some sort...even in the classifieds there are guys who troll ads and just generally behave in a poor manner.
> 
> The non resident, resident thing is a ridiculous. Every year at least three times a year, the NRvsR hate crime ticks up. People posting misinformation...what's that about?
> 
> ...


I would say this is pretty much spot on. Specifically the R/NR problem that is so evident here. People can only stand so much whining and blaming by R's. People can also only stand so much poking (we pay all your bills when were there by spending $$$... :roll: bs like that) by NR's. It gets VERY old, and it's not something you will see often on other sites.

This seems to be the pissing match/wiener waving site... If you feel like taking an upper-decker on someone else's day... log on to NoDak...

I'm no angel. I tend to try and defend NR's from the constant bashing, but the arguments like the one above really grind my gears. Like NR's are doing that big of a favor for ND. (especially with the oil $$$ coming in.)

Just my $.26 pesos...


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I like it here and live in Michigan that seems to have it's own sportsman forum. But this one has the best coyote hunting forum I have ever seen and I belong to predator masters forum which is way to busy for my taste with children.

I don't know about any one else but this winter has been a really good one for me. So much snow I have been kept busy cleaning driveways and such. lots of work being done in the woods also so I'll have heat for next winter. And now chasseing after those coyotes we keep getting called to take care of since word of mouth keeps getting us more and more places to hunt them as well as other game.

 Al


----------

